# fwerker.com und gwerker.com



## casten4455 (13 Juli 2015)

Hallo, kennt hier villeicht jemand die oben genannten Seiten fwerker.com und Gwerker .com ? Die Seite sieht aus wie ein Shoppingportal aber es gibt keine Adresse im Impressum und keine AGB und die Verkäufer sind grossteils anonym. Hat jemand schon dort gekauft?


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2015)

Da kann man doch gar nichts kaufen, das ist anscheinend eine anonyme Anzeigenplattform über BS-Nassau, die zu fremden Angeboten verlinkt. Da die Seite offensichtlich (.com) nicht aus Deutschland betrieben wird, muss sie nach dem TMG auch kein Impressum haben. Aber gut, dass du fragst, sowas kann man durchaus meiden. Weiß der Deibel, was da nach kommt.


----------



## casten4455 (13 Juli 2015)

Doch kannst Du! Ich habe einen Verkäufer mit einer Frage angeschrieben und habe im Textfeld "Danke für Ihre Bestellung " stehen gehabt. Dann hab ich mal ein wenig rumgeklickt und habe eger den Eindruck es sind kopierte Texte aus auktionen oder was in der Art. Ich denk mal die Anbieter wissen garnicht daß sie da was zum kauf anbiten. Manche haben auch adressdaten drin stehen.


----------



## Hippo (13 Juli 2015)

Ich sag mal so, eine Bestellung auf Rechnung kann man riskieren ...
... aber NUR auf Rechnung ...


----------



## antikfreak (18 Juli 2015)

Man sollte der Seite besser weit fern bleiben!


----------



## bernhard (22 Juli 2015)

Hier scheint die gleiche Masche zu sein:

http://motos.autos-markt.com/

Es könnte darum gehen, die Kontaktdaten von Internet-Nutzen zu sammeln, die arglos ihre persönlichen Daten in wildfremde Hände geben.


----------



## Hippo (22 Juli 2015)

Daraus dieser Satz ...
... echt genial



> Wenn unsere Namen kommen zu Ihnen einen Brief, dann ist es ein Betrug. Ignorieren Sie die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## antikfreak (23 Juli 2015)

Die ganze Datenklauerei ist eine riesige Sauerei, ich möcht gerne mal wissen, wie viele ahnungslose Anbieter von dem Mist betroffen sind? Es vergeht einem echt der Spass am Internet :-(


----------



## Raptor100 (26 Juli 2015)

http://motos.autos-markt.com/ gibt es laut Wayback machine ( Internet Archiv ) wohl schon länger. Der gwerker.com fake shop ist wohl deutlich frischer. Beides ist eine Sauerei 1 Klasse


----------



## VK- guest (27 Juli 2015)

Hallo,
ja, die Seite gwerker.com ist eine "Sammlung" von ebay-Auktionen. Habe das soeben festgestellt, da ich selbst als VK bei ebay bin und über eine stichprobenhafte Suche bei gg unter anderem auf diese Seite gestoßen bin, wo ich natürlich noch nie ein "Inserat" aufgegeben habe. Dort ist einfach der Text meines ebay-Produkts übernommen worden. Ich würde direkt über diese Seite auf keinen Fall etwas kaufen oder sonstwie persönliche Daten hinterlassen.
Gruß - ein ebay-VK


----------



## Carsten4455 (28 Juli 2015)

Dann bist Du privater VK und hast Glück gehabt bei den gewerblichen Verkäufern haben die Betrüger auch noch die ganzen Adressen und AGB usw mitkopiert. Werden viele noch garnicht gemerkt haben das sie dort angebote drin haben die garnicht von ihnen eingestellt wurden. Da sollte man gleich Anzeige erstatten wenn man betroffen ist.Muss man vielleicht mal ins ebay sicherheitsforum rein schreiben.


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2015)

Carsten4455 schrieb:


> sollte man gleich Anzeige erstatten



Aber wegen was? Mir fällt allenfalls was mit Urheberrchtsverletzung bei den gewerblichen VK ein. Es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn außer der Anzeigenaufnahme und der zügigen Einstellung der einzelnen Verfahren die Strafverfolger irgendwas in der Sache erreichen können. Datensammlung an sich ist keine Straftat, wenn auch ärgerlich. Dazu kommt, dass übers Ausland ermittelt werden müsste, was zum momentanen Stand der Erkenntnisse hier mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht möglich ist. Wir haben es hier womöglich mit straflosen Vorbereitungshandlungen zu tun, zumal eine konkrete Betrugsabsicht nicht zu erkennen ist.



antikfreak schrieb:


> Man sollte der Seite besser weit fern bleiben!


----------



## Raptor100 (29 Juli 2015)

Ich finde eine Anzeige richtig, allein schon aus dem Grund, wenn einer unter meinem Namen etwas anbiete, kassiert und nicht liefert ist das vorher aktenkundig und so bin ich auf der sicheren seite. Bei den geweerbelich Verkäufern sieht es ja so aus als hätten die ihr Zeug selber eingestellt und da dem nicht so ist, weill illegal kopiert ist eine Anzeige ja auch eine Absicherung für die Verkäufer der Daten gestohlen wurden.


----------



## Fakehater111 (10 August 2015)

Aus gwerker.com ist nun jwerker.com geworden und das Spielchen geht munter weiter


----------



## antikfreak (29 August 2015)

Die neueste Version ist nwerker.com bald haben die Fake Shop Betreiber das komplette Alphabet durch, bin gespannt was dann kommt?


----------



## Abzockeistmist (8 September 2015)

Der fake shop ist bereits bei owerker.com angekommen


----------

